# CoffeeLake Completely working on 100/200 series chipsets



## rootmoto

CoffeeLake is now completely working on 100/200 series motherboards, so far Core i3 8100 has been tested working completely on the 100 series boards. Thanks to dsanke, littlehill, elisw and Mov AX, 0xDEAD from win-raid forums.

List of contributions done by the respective people:

LittleHill contributed in the adding of CoffeeLake CPU microcode and suggestions of using the correct ME Version to boot CPU
rootuser123 (me) fixed iGPU by extracting CoffeeLake iGPU VBIOS and using latest GOP Driver from SoniX and updating the VBIOS and GOP Driver.
dsanke contributed in booting 6 core CPU on MSI Z270 motherboard and helping along giving a lot of assistance in solving the problems.
elisw contributed in testing and writing guides
Mov AX, 0xDEAD solved the issue with the PCI-E x16 not working and CPU Voltage readout fixes when using CoffeeLake CPUs.

Please read the various threads for more information: 

Initial think tank thread: https://www.win-raid.com/t3251f16-Coffee-lake-Cpus-on-Sky-Kaby-Lake-chipsets.html
Guide: https://www.win-raid.com/t3413f16-GUIDE-Coffee-Lake-CPUs-on-Skylake-and-Kaby-Lake-motherboards.html
Patches: https://www.win-raid.com/t3483f16-F...on-Sky-Kaby-Lake-non-Asrock-motherboards.html


----------



## BeeDeeEff

That's quite something.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

"Because of higher power limits I would not suggest this mod with i5 and i7 K series CPUs "

That is a lot of work just to get an i3 working. *edit* oops K series. OK. Still, very interesting.


----------



## EniGma1987

We all knew it was compatible, just Intel locking it out on purpose to sell new stuff. Good job to these folks for showing it can be done.


----------



## kd5151

Everyday I'm hustlin'


----------



## rootmoto

@EniGma1987 Intel uses the Management Engine Firmware to lock out compatibility, just use Intel ME 11.6 and it will just boot. Intel is a d!ck about the Intel ME Firmware, that's how they lock BCLK overclocking on non-K CPUs too.


----------



## fg2chase

EniGma1987 said:


> We all knew it was compatible, just Intel locking it out on purpose to sell new stuff. Good job to these folks for showing it can be done.


yeah on a low power i3, good luck trying to run an 8700K on it. Intel doesn't sell motherboards what difference does it make to them?


----------



## silverwing

fg2chase said:


> yeah on a low power i3, good luck trying to run an 8700K on it. Intel doesn't sell motherboards what difference does it make to them?


They sell the chipsets, which go on the motherboard.

Tbh, I'm completed disillusioned with coffee lake at this point. When it was released I really really wanted it for my first ever customer loop. But Between Intels crap supply, retailers tacking on 30-60 dollars on MSRP and the Z370 Maximus Formula coming out like 4 months late. I just got tired of it before I even bought it.


----------



## Imglidinhere

fg2chase said:


> yeah on a low power i3, good luck trying to run an 8700K on it. Intel doesn't sell motherboards what difference does it make to them?


Even if it's on a low power processor, why is it so out of the question that this might be capable of getting an 8700 working? I mean, the TDP differences between the 8700 and 8700k are different by about 50%. One is a 95W chip, the other is 65W. 

In any case, this just shows that Intel outright lied about the compatibility issues here. Same socket, new chipset to unlock the new processors, but lock the old ones too. Excessively dumb. Just one more reason to stick to AMD.


----------



## epic1337

Imglidinhere said:


> Even if it's on a low power processor, why is it so out of the question that this might be capable of getting an 8700 working? I mean, the TDP differences between the 8700 and 8700k are different by about 50%. One is a 95W chip, the other is 65W.
> 
> In any case, this just shows that Intel outright lied about the compatibility issues here. Same socket, new chipset to unlock the new processors, but lock the old ones too. Excessively dumb. Just one more reason to stick to AMD.


power pin allocation, its not that the motherboard can't support higher power usage, but the power pin on the CPU-side is shifted to unused pins on the socket-side.

meaning, theres a risk of burning the CPU itself, the motherboard will survive the load.


----------



## LancerVI

epic1337 said:


> power pin allocation, its not that the motherboard can't support higher power usage, but the power pin on the CPU-side is shifted to unused pins on the socket-side.
> 
> meaning, theres a risk of burning the CPU itself, the motherboard will survive the load.


You mean to tell me that Intel HAD TO do it that way???? 

I absolutely believe that Intel did this purposely to drive sales. 

Don't get me wrong; they have every right to do it. But I'll tell you this: AMD is guaranteed to be in my next build when I move beyond my 5820k.


----------



## epic1337

LancerVI said:


> You mean to tell me that Intel HAD TO do it that way????
> 
> I absolutely believe that Intel did this purposely to drive sales.
> 
> Don't get me wrong; they have every right to do it. But I'll tell you this: AMD is guaranteed to be in my next build when I move beyond my 5820k.


it might've been necessary to spread load due to more cores.
to compare it to socket 2011, 1151 had much fewer power pins, specially the 1151-v1 and 1151-v2 sockets.

it would've been a different story if Intel pushed the 1151-v3 from the beginning, so yes Intel was at fault on this in either case.


----------



## SavantStrike

LancerVI said:


> You mean to tell me that Intel HAD TO do it that way????
> 
> I absolutely believe that Intel did this purposely to drive sales.
> 
> Don't get me wrong; they have every right to do it. But I'll tell you this: AMD is guaranteed to be in my next build when I move beyond my 5820k.


They have a hard limit of two series per socket, sometimes 1.

Of course this was to drive sales. They didn't even have the z390 ready so z370 isn't even a refresh. How much do you want to bet z390 is going to be a single series socket


----------



## epic1337

SavantStrike said:


> They have a hard limit of two series per socket, sometimes 1.
> 
> Of course this was to drive sales. They didn't even have the z390 ready so z370 isn't even a refresh. How much do you want to bet z390 is going to be a single series socket


they didn't really need to switch sockets though?

they could refresh the chipsets instead, with more interesting features, imagine if they were like this:
100series = 1x M.2, 20 PCIe lanes.
200series = 2x M.2, 30 PCIe lanes, native 2.5gbps Intel NIC.
300series = 3x M.2, 40 PCIe lanes, native 5gbps Intel NIC.

all these wouldn't require a socket swap, however DMI 3.0 would ultimately become the bottleneck.


----------



## nonametoclaim

hasnt this been known for a while? i mean not the potential compatibility but that intel more or less nerfs reverse compatibility. p67/z68/z77 very minor variations in performance and features. where AMD makes it a point to allow users to camp an older board and upgrade cpus while missing out on new features at their own discretion.


----------



## JackCY

Well, does 8700K work on ASRock boards? Or is it just 8100 on Gigabyte and the like, in other words undesirable mobos and CPUs?


----------



## EniGma1987

epic1337 said:


> they didn't really need to switch sockets though?
> 
> they could refresh the chipsets instead, with more interesting features, imagine if they were like this:
> 100series = 1x M.2, 20 PCIe lanes.
> 200series = 2x M.2, 30 PCIe lanes, native 2.5gbps Intel NIC.
> 300series = 3x M.2, 40 PCIe lanes, native 5gbps Intel NIC.
> 
> all these wouldn't require a socket swap, however DMI 3.0 would ultimately become the bottleneck.



They just need to switch to a DMI 4.0 and move to the newly released PCI-E 4.0 spec, and while they are at it they should move it up to 8 lanes instead of 4 to quadrouple the bandwidth from DMIv3. Then we would finally be able to connect a couple m.2 drives without de-activating SATA ports and not having enough bandwidth to do stuff with.


----------



## mouacyk

I still don't see any results of 8600K/8700K at 5GHz+ pulling 200W+ from all this hacking. That's the real deal with Z370. Is 4 real cores for an i3 really the main attraction of Z370? If so, you might as well look toward AMD for equivalent or better performance.


----------



## Andrew LB

mouacyk said:


> I still don't see any results of 8600K/8700K at 5GHz+ pulling 200W+ from all this hacking. That's the real deal with Z370. Is 4 real cores for an i3 really the main attraction of Z370? If so, you might as well look toward AMD for equivalent or better performance.


Actually the i3-8100 pretty much wipes the floor with the similarly priced Ryzen 3 1300x.


----------



## boot318

Andrew LB said:


> Actually the i3-8100 pretty much wipes the floor with the similarly priced Ryzen 3 1300x.


What? The Ryzen 1300x is $115 on newegg right now, but the i3 8350k is $180! At least compare it to the Ryzen 1400 ($160) or the Ryzen 1600 ($190).


SMH.

[EDIT] I see the 8350k is $169 on Amazon.


----------



## ozlay

nonametoclaim said:


> where AMD makes it a point to allow users to camp an older board and upgrade cpus while missing out on new features at their own discretion.


Yeah even zen 2 next year should work with 300 and 400 series boards. And i don't see why zen and zen+ shouldn't work with 500 series boards even if it adds pcie 4.0 is should drop down to pcie 3.0 if you use an older zen. And Zen 2+ will probably just have 2 ram controllers for ddr4 and ddr5. So you can use it on 3, 4, 5, and 6 series boards. You just wouldn't be able to use older zen cpu's on 6 series boards. 

Basically the same thing AMD did with am2, am2+ and am3. Well sort of...


----------



## nonametoclaim

ozlay said:


> Yeah even zen 2 next year should work with 300 and 400 series boards. And i don't see why zen and zen+ shouldn't work with 500 series boards even if it adds pcie 4.0 is should drop down to pcie 3.0 if you use an older zen. And Zen 2+ will probably just have 2 ram controllers for ddr4 and ddr5. So you can use it on 3, 4, 5, and 6 series boards. You just wouldn't be able to use older zen cpu's on 6 series boards.
> 
> Basically the same thing AMD did with am2, am2+ and am3. Well sort of...


yea my only real concern on long term am4 is the fact that soon im gonna be dropping $400ish dollars on ddr4 when ddr5 could make the 500 series boards(not sure but wasnt the last speculation on ddr5 2019?). i wont blame amd for that though.

really miss the days when a high end ram stick could be had for sub $60


----------



## ozlay

nonametoclaim said:


> yea my only real concern on long term am4 is the fact that soon im gonna be dropping $400ish dollars on ddr4 when ddr5 could make the 500 series boards(not sure but wasnt the last speculation on ddr5 2019?). i wont blame amd for that though.
> 
> really miss the days when a high end ram stick could be had for sub $60


Yeah ddr5 sometime next year along with pcie 5.0 at the end of this year. But we most likely won't see them until zen 2+.

I just want a pcie 4.0 m.2 SSD.


----------



## alucardis666

Is anyone seriously surprised by this? With how fast intel is releasing new sockets and cpus lately, you'd be silly to think they were anything but reworks of their previous designs.


----------



## The Robot

A socket change a year keeps the sheep in fear.


----------



## Kana Chan

So the 8700K works on the SOC / OCF / Apex boards perfectly fine?


----------



## feznz

I am just glad I hung out so long because a 4 core upgrade to 4 core was not going to happen so luckily I waited for the 8600k


----------



## kpeter

Good Job guys. But to be honest the real question is, does this work with an i5 8400 for example?


----------



## epic1337

kpeter said:


> Good Job guys. But to be honest the real question is, does this work with an i5 8400 for example?


in theory it should be possible, the question is whether the CPU's internal power gates on the remaining power pins can handle the extra load from two more cores.


----------



## kpeter

epic1337 said:


> in theory it should be possible, the question is whether the CPU's internal power gates on the remaining power pins can handle the extra load from two more cores.


Well if a motherboard supports the 6700/7700/6700k/7700k with its 91W tdp, then why can't a 65W tdp i5 8400 work?


----------



## epic1337

kpeter said:


> Well if a motherboard supports the 6700/7700/6700k/7700k with its 91W tdp, then why can't a 65W tdp i5 8400 work?


because the power pins on the 8000 series are more spread out, furthermore they're rated at a higher current draw.
https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/intel/microarchitectures/coffee_lake#Power_delivery


----------



## kpeter

epic1337 said:


> because the power pins on the 8000 series are more spread out, furthermore they're rated at a higher current draw.
> https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/intel/microarchitectures/coffee_lake#Power_delivery


Too bad. I was hoping i could get the 8400 to work in my Giga B250 board. The 8100 is not that appealing to be honest..

But i've just seen this in the OP:

"dsanke contributed in booting 6 core CPU on MSI Z270 motherboard and helping along giving a lot of assistance in solving the problems."

So maybe theres hope?


----------



## kd5151

No comment.


----------



## epic1337

kpeter said:


> Too bad. I was hoping i could get the 8400 to work in my Giga B250 board. The 8100 is not that appealing to be honest..
> 
> But i've just seen this in the OP:
> 
> "dsanke contributed in booting 6 core CPU on MSI Z270 motherboard and helping along giving a lot of assistance in solving the problems."
> 
> So maybe theres hope?


thats why i said its possible, if the motherboard was built sturdy and the CPU's pin outs wasn't sloppily distributed then it'll work.
but you'd also encounter more issues, things like higher vdroop and potentially limited clock speed headroom.


----------



## richardcore

kd5151 said:


> No comment.


Where did this come from? Anyone actually running i5 or i7 CL CPUs in 100 / 200 series? Even if there are slight physical mods, it may be worth it. I just finished modding my BIOS according to the tutorial, but don't have an 8400 to test it.


----------



## kpeter

richardcore said:


> Where did this come from? Anyone actually running i5 or i7 CL CPUs in 100 / 200 series? Even if there are slight physical mods, it may be worth it. I just finished modding my BIOS according to the tutorial, but don't have an 8400 to test it.


Well the user called dsanke said he managed to boot with i5 8400.

"All MSI LGA1151 boards can work with 6-core cpu.
Use Intel Flash Image Tool and decomp original BIOS image.
Then extract vbios and upgrade to 1054.
For coffee lake 6-core,you need change sku (at the top of Flash Image Tool window )to Z370.
And ME FW Version is not important here.
Replace BIOS Region.bin to a MSI Z370 one.And replace Z370's vbios to the one we upgraded.
Build image and flash via SPI Programmer( may be need to change 8M Flash chip to 16M)
Last isolate 2 pins on cpu and you can power on."

https://www.win-raid.com/t3483f16-F...nd-some-new-Asrock-motherboards.html#msg48656

Page 1 5th or 6th comment.

But i want to see cpu-z pictures, torture tests etc. Plus the question remains, whats up with other motherboards?


----------



## rootmoto

Also, you have to tape two pins for the 6 core CPUs, dsanke showed a picture on the forum on the taped pins.

Here's a PIC of it from dsanke: https://imgur.com/KVsIUdx


----------



## kd5151

richardcore said:


> Where did this come from? Anyone actually running i5 or i7 CL CPUs in 100 / 200 series? Even if there are slight physical mods, it may be worth it. I just finished modding my BIOS according to the tutorial, but don't have an 8400 to test it.


Found it on https://www.reddit.com/r/intel/comments/828tmu/coffee_lake_i78700k_on_z270/


----------



## feznz

this could lead to a data base of modded bios for z270 instant upgrade to z370 
Just I don't know if it is worth a go as there are alot of reserved pins, reassigned to power and ground pins 
skylake







coffee lake










https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/intel/microarchitectures/coffee_lake#Power_delivery


----------



## chessmyantidrug

None of this is surprising. Someone from ASUS said their motherboards could handle Coffee Lake. There was nothing new or groundbreaking about Z370 specifically, but Coffee Lake changed the game slightly by giving us what used to be i5 performance for i3 prices. The i3-7350K was an overpriced piece of crap, but the i3-8350K is essentially an i7-7600K with no turbo clock for considerably less. It's less meaningful because of the presence of Ryzen and proximity in price to the i5-8400, but at least we have options below $200. We haven't really had that in quite some time.

I'm still not sold on the upgrade path with AM4. Every new CPU series from AMD will have a new series of chipsets, which will bring more features and probably better overclocking. The idea of being able to put an R7 3700, or whatever Zen 2 processor replaces the R7 1700, into an X370 motherboard sounds great in theory, but it's fairly safe to assume X570 motherboards will include more features and overclock better.

I'm personally not worried about DDR5 or PCI-e 5.0. Intel will likely use DDR5 on their HEDT platform before anything else. Neither is using PCI-e 4.0 yet so I can't realistically see PCI-e 5.0 adoption anytime soon.


----------



## EniGma1987

chessmyantidrug said:


> None of this is surprising. Someone from ASUS said their motherboards could handle Coffee Lake. There was nothing new or groundbreaking about Z370 specifically, but Coffee Lake changed the game slightly by giving us what used to be i5 performance for i3 prices. The i3-7350K was an overpriced piece of crap, but the i3-8350K is essentially an i7-7600K with no turbo clock for considerably less. It's less meaningful because of the presence of Ryzen and proximity in price to the i5-8400, but at least we have options below $200. We haven't really had that in quite some time.
> 
> I'm still not sold on the upgrade path with AM4. Every new CPU series from AMD will have a new series of chipsets, which will bring more features and probably better overclocking. The idea of being able to put an R7 3700, or whatever Zen 2 processor replaces the R7 1700, into an X370 motherboard sounds great in theory, but it's fairly safe to assume X570 motherboards will include more features and overclock better.
> 
> I'm personally not worried about DDR5 or PCI-e 5.0. Intel will likely use DDR5 on their HEDT platform before anything else. Neither is using PCI-e 4.0 yet so I can't realistically see PCI-e 5.0 adoption anytime soon.



The chipset is basically a PCI-E lane multiplier and drive connections, it has little to do with overclocking anymore. The main upgrades will all be directly in the CPU, as the CPU gets better optimized and on better process nodes for clocking, as well as PCI-E connectivity upgrades. The only real thing that might be an issue is getting more lanes successfully to slots (if AMD even upgradfes how many lanes in the first place). Older boards that dont have the traces for more lanes wont be able to make use of more.

PCI-E 5.0 will be ratified in 2019, which is too late for Zen2. So as you said, AM4 will never see PCI-E 5 or DDR5. Both of those will arive in "Zen3" on "AM5" socket.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The standard might arrive in 2019, but we won't see PCI-e 5.0 on motherboards next year. We don't even have PCI-e 4.0 yet. I highly doubt they will skip it entirely.


----------



## SavantStrike

chessmyantidrug said:


> The standard might arrive in 2019, but we won't see PCI-e 5.0 on motherboards next year. We don't even have PCI-e 4.0 yet. I highly doubt they will skip it entirely.


Given that we are only just now bumping into limits with PCIE3.0, a lack of 5.0 support isn't even going to be an issue for a while yet, with PCIE4.0 doubling the throughput of 3.0.


----------



## EniGma1987

SavantStrike said:


> Given that we are only just now bumping into limits with PCIE3.0, a lack of 5.0 support isn't even going to be an issue for a while yet, with PCIE4.0 doubling the throughput of 3.0.


Its main use is not graphics cards, but all the other important stuff. Right now we can get 3.5GB/s out of an m.2 SSD with 4 pci-e 3.0 lanes. We can get the same data on only 2 lanes for PCI-E 4, and all that data using only a single lane of pci-e 5. Given that CPUs only give us 16 lanes to split between two slots and only 1 m.2 SSD at full speed, imagine that we could have all this speed on up to 4 drives instead of 1 using the same amount of lanes. Other important uses are enterprise networking, which has been hitting the limits of pci-e every generation and is held back by the standard for a year or more each time. Pci-e 5 is the only way we can actually use that new 400gb Ethernet standard that just came out let alone go higher. As these companies can progress, so too does out technology at the consumer end progress more.


----------



## HMBR

if it works on any MB this is great, even if we are talking only about the 4C CPUs, for some people running H110-B250 and so on an upgrade to the affordable 8100 from Celeron/Pentium would be great...
which makes me wonder, som H110 DDR3 boards exist, would the 8100 work with DDR3?

things look trickier for the 6c CPUs, with only some specific MBs working and requiring more work and being riskier I guess, easy swap to 8400 would also be great,
this situation reminds me of Pentium 3 Tualatin, which required some mods on the socket to work on older s370 boards (changing some pins connections), or lga 771 vs 775...

I think Intel should at least have allowed the 8100-8350K to run on older boards officially, and the older CPUs to work on the z370 boards, I don't see why it's not technically OK;

the 6c CPUs on older boards is a little more complex I guess.

also why are they taking forever to release non z370 chipsets for these CPUs?


----------



## rootmoto

@HMBR I believe the i3 8100 only has a DDR4 memory controller.


----------



## msaraiva

JackCY said:


> Well, does 8700K work on ASRock boards? Or is it just 8100 on Gigabyte and the like, in other words undesirable mobos and CPUs?


Since when are ASRock motherboards undesirable? I have been using boards from them for the past 7 years without any problems whatsoever, and they usually have all the important features, so i can't understand the hate.


----------



## wingman99

When compared, the Coffee Lake processors have 391 VSS (Ground) pins which is an increase of 14 compared to Kaby Lake, 146 VCC (Electrical) pins which is an increase of 18 pins compared to Kaby Lake and about 25 pins that are reserved and a decrease of 21 pins from the 46 reserved on Kaby Lake. https://wccftech.com/review/intel-core-i7-8700k-core-i5-8600k-core-i5-8400-cpu-review/


----------



## chessmyantidrug

SavantStrike said:


> Given that we are only just now bumping into limits with PCIE3.0, a lack of 5.0 support isn't even going to be an issue for a while yet, with PCIE4.0 doubling the throughput of 3.0.


I'm not saying it's an issue, I'm saying it isn't coming to our motherboards next year. It's a bit foolish to expect that when we don't even have PCI-e 4.0 yet.


----------



## SavantStrike

chessmyantidrug said:


> I'm not saying it's an issue, I'm saying it isn't coming to our motherboards next year. It's a bit foolish to expect that when we don't even have PCI-e 4.0 yet.


I was just backing up your observation with further facts. I agree that it's not going to happen.

Those who think it's an issue are concerned with multiple m2 drives and enterprise networking, which Intel wants you to jump to a workstation platform for.


----------



## happyrichie

pcie 4 is due at the end of the year so its likely that we will see 7nm zen 2 motherboards with it around the time that navi is due 1-2q 2019, not sure when intel are using it. i think pcie 4 is needed for high fps 4k gaming, if you were to drop 2x 1080 ti's the bottlenecking starts and if dx12 is utilized properly would easily smash the pcie 3s bandwidth today.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't think SLI GTX 1080 Ti's are bottlenecked by PCI-e 3.0 at all. If anything, they would be hindered by x8/x8 on a mainstream setup. Having access to x16/x16 on a HEDT platform should give them all the bandwidth they need. Regardless, SLI is hardly necessary for anything anymore. PCI-e 3.0 might become a bottleneck in another generation or two, but it definitely isn't as of yet.


----------



## EniGma1987

Another nice thing of doubling the bandwidth is that 8x PCI-E4 slots have the same bandwidth as the 16x slots you used to have to buy into the HEDT systems for


----------



## baszek

Does it work or anyone tried to do this hack to B250 (I have MSI B250m) chipset motherboard ? By the way I have manged to flash my bricked bios with raspberryPI with JSP1 so if anyone can confirm that it might work with B250m I will try to test it (no need to have socketed bios - JSP1 - RaspberryPi SPI and with flashrom it takes 10 minutes to unbrick mobo).


Anyone can confirm that this will work for my MSI B250m mobo ? I can even pair mobo with i3 8100 - no need to use 6 core cpu.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

EniGma1987 said:


> Another nice thing of doubling the bandwidth is that 8x PCI-E4 slots have the same bandwidth as the 16x slots you used to have to buy into the HEDT systems for


This is largely irrelevant considering multi-GPU systems are becoming less and less necessary with every new generation of graphics processors. We are maybe two generations from getting adequate 4K performance (60 fps) for under $300, assuming cryptocurrency mining doesn't keep prices elevated.


----------



## SavantStrike

happyrichie said:


> pcie 4 is due at the end of the year so its likely that we will see 7nm zen 2 motherboards with it around the time that navi is due 1-2q 2019, not sure when intel are using it. i think pcie 4 is needed for high fps 4k gaming, if you were to drop 2x 1080 ti's the bottlenecking starts and if dx12 is utilized properly would easily smash the pcie 3s bandwidth today.


As far as I'm aware, bottlenecking doesn't happen on pcie3.0 x16 in any appreciable way - even for the Titan xV.


----------



## fido

awesome work , loved it  but this make it clear to me why intel didn't make it


----------



## xenkw0n

A GTX 1080ti run at PCIe 3.0 x8 or PCIe 3.0 x16 will give you the same results. Even at PCIe 3.0 x4 you'll only start scratching the surface of bandwidth limitations even for a card like the 1080ti. Bandwidth limitations don't really exist for PCIe 3.0 concerning graphics cards at this point unless someone is forced to run it at x4 (~5-10% loss in performance from x8/x16).


----------



## czin125

https://community.hwbot.org/topic/175489-asrock-z170-mocf-lives-on-coffee-lake-mods/
How would this perform against a Z370 board?


----------



## mouacyk

czin125 said:


> https://community.hwbot.org/topic/175489-asrock-z170-mocf-lives-on-coffee-lake-mods/
> How would this perform against a Z370 board?


It's about dang time. Next to see overclocks and benching on that 8700K.


----------



## DR4G00N

czin125 said:


> https://community.hwbot.org/topic/175489-asrock-z170-mocf-lives-on-coffee-lake-mods/
> How would this perform against a Z370 board?


If SuperPi 32M on Windows XP is your thing then it will beat any Z370 board (at the same settings ofc) since they cannot run XP. For anything other than Windows XP it will perform similarly to the Z370 Apex. 

I'm going to be buying an 8700K for my Z170M OCF soon myself.


----------



## mouacyk

They've done it with 8700K overclocked on Z170: https://community.hwbot.org/topic/1...lake-mods/?page=2&tab=comments#comment-496594


----------



## czin125

MOQ is only 200 to get new boards ( from the above link ). A new PCH?
And given there's an 8 core coming out, wouldn't it need another connector for a 5.4/5.5 chip on water?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

There is no confirmation for a mainstream eight-core Intel processor.


----------



## EniGma1987

mouacyk said:


> They've done it with 8700K overclocked on Z170: https://community.hwbot.org/topic/1...lake-mods/?page=2&tab=comments#comment-496594




Doesnt surprise me at all that the OC Formula could handle it :thumb:

He has to be on some exotic cooling though right? Dont know anyone who can do 5.4GHz benchmarks on anything but water as a bare minimum, let alone with DDR-4000 RAM with that tight of timings. My guess would be chilled water. LN2 or DICE would have much colder temps and have higher clocks. But it could be maybe just the RAM is on LN2 and the cold is bleeding over just enough to chill the CPU nicely without going sub-0


----------



## VirusF

I execute the bat and ready? Or do we have to do something else? I have a strix b250f gaming. Thank you very much in advance. Greetings.


----------



## stephenn82

oh boy, this gives me hope of plopping an 8400 or, gasp, 8600k in my board! 

I am pretty sure the Asus Maximus VIII Hero can take it. 

Now, to sift through the pages of nonsense to get to the real deal stuff I need. For asus board...and keeping skylake and ditching kabylake support.


----------



## ckai93

HMBR said:


> if it works on any MB this is great, even if we are talking only about the 4C CPUs, for some people running H110-B250 and so on an upgrade to the affordable 8100 from Celeron/Pentium would be great...
> which makes me wonder, som H110 DDR3 boards exist, would the 8100 work with DDR3?
> 
> things look trickier for the 6c CPUs, with only some specific MBs working and requiring more work and being riskier I guess, easy swap to 8400 would also be great,
> this situation reminds me of Pentium 3 Tualatin, which required some mods on the socket to work on older s370 boards (changing some pins connections), or lga 771 vs 775...
> 
> I think Intel should at least have allowed the 8100-8350K to run on older boards officially, and the older CPUs to work on the z370 boards, I don't see why it's not technically OK;
> 
> the 6c CPUs on older boards is a little more complex I guess.
> 
> also why are they taking forever to release non z370 chipsets for these CPUs?


they actually do. i3 8100 and modded h110 quite popular among budget builds in china. some of the motherboard even support some cheaper variant ddr3 rams, so you can get 16 gb of ram for the price of a regular 8 gb.

according to some chinese forums, a couple of them was able to use h110 / b150 ddr3 boards with 8400 and 8500. there's also another guy with 8700 on a b150 ddr3.


----------



## mllrkllr88

EniGma1987 said:


> Doesnt surprise me at all that the OC Formula could handle it :thumb:
> 
> He has to be on some exotic cooling though right? Dont know anyone who can do 5.4GHz benchmarks on anything but water as a bare minimum, let alone with DDR-4000 RAM with that tight of timings. My guess would be chilled water. LN2 or DICE would have much colder temps and have higher clocks. But it could be maybe just the RAM is on LN2 and the cold is bleeding over just enough to chill the CPU nicely without going sub-0


 
Haha, how funny, I randomly found this and you guys are talking about my posts on hwbot.


The tests were done with normal ambient water cooling, albeit a strong 2x360 loop. This is also with regular paste on IHS + DIE, no LM anywhere. That being said, most CPU's cannot do anywhere close to 5.4 with those crazy low volts. The CPU is a "golden" engineering sample that I got direct from Nick at ASRock. 

Edit: Also, there is nothing special about memory other than its good B-DIE. The 4000 12-11 is normal for benchers with 2-dimm MB...I can do this all day every day any bench on air. With Coffee CPU IMC gains I was able to pass Geek3 with 4133 12-11-11 and even super tight RTL 49/50...all AIR memory and normal ambient water CPU.


As for the LN2 you are talking about I did that a while back. LN2 8700K R15 = 6,864MHz (DIRECT DIE LN2)
http://hwbot.org/submission/3838914_mllrkllr88_cinebench___r15_core_i7_8700k_2321_cb


----------



## The Pook

really tempted to do this. my Z170-E board isn't really anything spectacular though and not sure if it's worth saving ~$150 over


----------



## Kana Chan

https://www.amazon.co.jp/ASRock-SDRAM-naマザーボードz170-m-OC-Formula/dp/B01ER49T4W
You could still get this board off amazon.co.jp and 2-3 other places and yahoo auctions ( jp )


----------



## Kana Chan

https://www.amazon.co.jp/ASRock-SDRAM-naマザーボードz170-m-OC-Formula/dp/B01ER49T4W
still possible to get this board off amazon.co.jp / yahoo auctions ( jp ) and 1-2 other places


----------



## czin125

https://www.dospara.co.jp/5shopping/detail_parts.php?bg=1&br=21&sbr=1132&ic=437933&lf=0

http://shop.tsukumo.co.jp/special/160812s/

And there's one on amazon.co.jp ( for 3x the above )


----------



## czin125

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-885435015.2.57d84f4f4BHQKx&id=566900623882

What's different between this and the other one ( they seem to be different contact points ? )


----------



## stephenn82

to sum this up, only the asrock boards are lucky enough to get these chips working, the easiest anyways.


----------



## ziddey

s.napi has posted changes needed to CpuMpPei and ACPI tables to support >8t on 100/200 series. Previously this was only possible by transplanting a similar z370's bios region.

https://www.win-raid.com/t3835f16-G...n-Skylake-and-Kaby-Lake-motherboards-Z-Z.html


Also, new asus bioses for z170 (I'm assuming z270 as well) no longer require pcie patching.


----------



## stephenn82

With the buzz around town that 9th gen will work on the current 300 series boards, does this mean we could get 9th gen working on 100/200 series as well?


----------



## ziddey

yes. 9700k will be easier to support than 8700k too since there's already support for 8 threads (no cpumppei/acpi changes are needed if you wanted to be lazy)


----------



## stephenn82

ziddey said:


> yes. 9700k will be easier to support than 8700k too since there's already support for 8 threads (no cpumppei/acpi changes are needed if you wanted to be lazy)


on a z170 board?


----------



## StullenAndi

stephenn82 said:


> on a z170 board?


Sure, just waiting for the cpu. uCode is already installed.


----------



## stephenn82

StullenAndi said:


> stephenn82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> on a z170 board?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, just waiting for the cpu. uCode is already installed.
Click to expand...

Man, this gives me some hope! This may be my upgrade to keep all of my current setup but get more threads.


----------



## The Pook

I've been tempted to do this since April, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Not sure if saving ~$150 on a new motherboard is worth the hassle or not 

My Z170-E is giving me issues booting form my NVME drive when I cloned my install to it, so I just might buy a Z370 board instead of dealing with it since that'd need a fresh install anyway.


----------



## stephenn82

True, but the boards i purchase are usually in upper tier, and will be at least 200 bucks. Micro center may be having a sale soon with new parts hitting shelves. 
This also gives me a path to upgrade the kids potato PC. They can take my 6700k and z170 hero (they have a g3220 and h87 board now) but i will need more memory. I can get a 3600 speed kit, the prices have dropped slightly in recent weeks.

Gotta run this by the boss lol.


----------



## Kana Chan

Looks like Z170 boards get 4 generations of cpus. 

https://community.hwbot.org/topic/175489-asrock-z170-mocf-lives-on-coffee-lake-mods/?page=9


----------



## EniGma1987

Kana Chan said:


> Looks like Z170 boards get 4 generations of cpus.
> 
> https://community.hwbot.org/topic/175489-asrock-z170-mocf-lives-on-coffee-lake-mods/?page=9





Only after you hardware mod it yourself  That doesnt really count as getting 4 CPU gens.


----------



## 113802

EniGma1987 said:


> Only after you hardware mod it yourself  That doesnt really count as getting 4 CPU gens.


I wouldn't consider isolating 2 pins on processor a hardware mod. Everything is firmware based and Win-Raid has already created tools to automatically insert the Coffee Lake microcode in the UEFI. Aside from those two steps downgrading the Intel ME is very simple.


----------



## mouacyk

:clap:


----------



## EniGma1987

WannaBeOCer said:


> I wouldn't consider isolating 2 pins on processor a hardware mod. Everything is firmware based and Win-Raid has already created tools to automatically insert the Coffee Lake microcode in the UEFI. Aside from those two steps downgrading the Intel ME is very simple.





So... you consider having to mod pins on a CPU, install a hacked bios, and force downgrading firmware to be "Z170 has a new supported processor"? It functions, but that's definitely not having a new CPU released for it.


----------



## 113802

EniGma1987 said:


> So... you consider having to mod pins on a CPU, install a hacked bios, and force downgrading firmware to be "Z170 has a new supported processor"? It functions, but that's definitely not having a new CPU released for it.


I don't consider it a new CPU release considering it does need some work but putting kapton tape over two pins takes seconds. Downgrading the ME for me takes a few seconds since I know how to flash the ME region just like flashing a UEFI. UBU does all the work for injecting Coffee's microcode.


----------



## Kana Chan

https://community.hwbot.org/topic/175489-asrock-z170-mocf-lives-on-coffee-lake-mods/?page=10

The 8C bios appears to be out.


----------



## SamuelL421

Is this confirmed working with 6 core i5/i7 with anything other than the Asrock OCF board?


----------



## Skylinestar

Kana Chan said:


> https://community.hwbot.org/topic/175489-asrock-z170-mocf-lives-on-coffee-lake-mods/?page=10
> 
> The 8C bios appears to be out.


Long live Z170.
Hope someone update the Z170 Gaming K6 bios too. I'm planning to drop an 8-core cpu in it.


----------



## stephenn82

Sifting through pages, seriously considering doing the 9800k, but 9700k is still a big upgrade over 6700k (and not a punch to the crotch, i mean wallet)
Anyone running the 8c chips at 5ghz on a z170 no issue?


----------



## Kana Chan

It appears it can run at 5.5ghz but the cpu temps end up being up to 8-12c higher than on a Z390


----------



## mouacyk

vrmind blown


----------



## stephenn82

Kana Chan said:


> It appears it can run at 5.5ghz but the cpu temps end up being up to 8-12c higher than on a Z390


He just said asus released a coffee lake bios for maximus ix boards? Then that means viii should have it too?


----------



## Jspinks020

Just wowww. But it wasn't really needed?...the 7700k still feels like a gamer god clocked. Innovate and want to sell new stuff them. 
I almost got Ryzen being Honest...that even got that up to a good range and Performer.


----------



## madmanmarz

anyone confirmed this on a z170 k4/d3 (asrock ddr3)?


----------



## Mikecdm

Working for me on z270 apex


----------



## Falkentyne

Mikecdm said:


> Working for me on z270 apex


That 0.426 core voltage though....


----------



## DR4G00N

Kana Chan said:


> It appears it can run at 5.5ghz but the cpu temps end up being up to 8-12c higher than on a Z390


No that's just a quirk of sorts with the MOCF bios, it's not real, they will run at the same temp more or less. It might have been corrected with bios 7.51G but I'm not sure as I don't have a 9900K to test.


----------



## Kana Chan

Doesn't the extra heat from the vrm go towards the cpu/pcb?


----------



## cdoublejj

so if i want to run an i3 8100T (25-30ish watts) in a gigabyte h170 will i still need to do the pin mod?


----------



## munternet

Where are we at with this? I see there is a lot of information, old and new and I was wondering what my best course of action is?
I have an Asrock z270 killer sli/ac but the CPU in it is too weak to play BFV.
Looking for the best value CPUs and the current process of getting it to work. From what I have read it looks like the older Z170 Asrock boards were better supported for BIOS updates but I'm guessing there will be a repository somewhere with mine in it.

All help will be greatly appreciated


----------

